# My 1993 2500 6.5 diesel (runs on Veggie Oil) Anyone else running on WVO??



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

I recently purchased a 1993 Chevy Silverado 2500 4X4 6.5 with 250,000/mi
In the process of installing an older 8'6" Boss w/wings.

So far I have one connect with the local VFW where I collect their WVO.

I've heard of companies selling ready to use (filtered) WVO for about $1/gal but haven't had any luck in finding them.

Anyone else running Straight Vegetable Oil around the Chicago area?


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

I thought that stuff jelled in the winter time ?


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

I looked into doing it with a 95 6.5L i had and at the time they would gel in the winter time, you needed a duel tank set up, one for diesel, one for the veg oil. The veg oil needed a tank warmer so you started and ran on Diesel until the veg was warmed up, then you had to close off the flow of diesel as you opened the flow of veg, all well and good but then you had to switch back to diesel before shutting it off so you would only have diesel in the lines/pump for the next cold start.
It was a cool system but not ideally suited for cold conditions.
I remember this being featured on Trucks probably close to 10 years ago. i never read through the site recently but maybe you don't have to worry about gel problems if you go this highly filtered/refined route, kind of expensive though
http://www.usfreedombiofuels.com/


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

Squires;1492345 said:


> I looked into doing it with a 95 6.5L i had and at the time they would gel in the winter time, you needed a duel tank set up, one for diesel, one for the veg oil. The veg oil needed a tank warmer so you started and ran on Diesel until the veg was warmed up, then you had to close off the flow of diesel as you opened the flow of veg, all well and good but then you had to switch back to diesel before shutting it off so you would only have diesel in the lines/pump for the next cold start.
> It was a cool system but not ideally suited for cold conditions.
> I remember this being featured on Trucks probably close to 10 years ago. i never read through the site recently but maybe you don't have to worry about gel problems if you go this highly filtered/refined route, kind of expensive though
> http://www.usfreedombiofuels.com/


Thats exactly how mine works!
Actually, the guy I bought it from did a really job on the set up.
He put a glow plug booster option for the winter and a Loop option as well where it keeps the veggie circulating although he said he never had to use the loop option in the winter. He just said it will take longer before I can switch to viggie in the winter, about half hour or longer.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

So you run the veggie throw a separate filtration system ? and the two never meet ?


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

The diesel and veggie have their own separate filters & the veggie is warmed up using the radiator which I need to replace.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Is the mpg the same with veggie ?


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

I think its better. My truck loves to run on veggie, you can barely feel the truck when its on.
Its nice for people that have to travel long distances often since you have to drive around 10-15minutes(longer in cooler temps) on diesel till you can flip that switch to run on veggie.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Is the cost of the converting over to veggie worth it in the long run? or will the maintenance of two fuel systems chew up any gain in profit ?


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

The kit runs for around 2k and you should be able to do it yourself. I'd get the kit from these guys:
http://www.greasecar.com/products/catalog/greasecar-truck-kits

This month I drove the truck 1,000/miles on veggie oil and $100 in diesel(about 25/gallons)
I should have kept track of how much oil I used.

There really isnt maintenance, just make sure the oil is filtered and water free and that you dont switch to veggie till it reaches 160f+ and that you run on diesel for a couple of minutes/miles before shutting it off the truck.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

There are also some programmers that let the truck keep running for a few minutes after you shut it down. So you could flip the switch in your truck, then take your key out lock the truck and walk away. It will run for a few minutes then shut off automaticly.


----------



## Landmind (Oct 19, 2011)

You should try some waste motor oil


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

Landmind;1494852 said:


> You should try some waste motor oil


I actually heard of a guy using trans oil.
Not trying is, Id rather pay and use Biodiesel


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

turb0diesel;1496542 said:


> I actually heard of a guy using trans oil.
> Not trying is, Id rather pay and use Biodiesel


What about running waste engine/trans oil in your WVO system, not your regular dino system?

For winter use, I wonder if a system that uses something like a block heater would be worthwhile...then the WVO would come up to temperature much more quickly.

Anyway, very cool!


----------



## Landmind (Oct 19, 2011)

I've got some in my tank right now, only 20% or less. Consider it a fuel additive to add lubrication to dry ulsd.


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

Landmind;1497774 said:


> I've got some in my tank right now, only 20% or less. Consider it a fuel additive to add lubrication to dry ulsd.


Trans or Motor oil?


----------



## bleachcola (Oct 10, 2012)

very nice setups and the smell is great outta the tailpipe. its just too bad the 2007.5+ big three trucks have so pollution crap and they are hard to convert mainly bc of the high pressure fuel system, but on the plus side you can make 1000tq to the wheels with a tuner and exhaust bolt on.


----------



## Landmind (Oct 19, 2011)

Waste motor oil (WMO)


----------

